
Facebook says Apple rejected its attempt to tell users about App Store fees - gnicholas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-apple-exclusive/exclusive-facebook-says-apple-rejected-its-attempt-to-tell-users-about-app-store-fees-idUSKBN25O042
======
gnicholas
> _Facebook earlier this month said it planned to roll out a new tool that
> would let online influencers and other businesses host paid online events as
> a way to offset revenue lost during the COVID-19 pandemic.

The company said it had asked Apple to waive the 30% fee the iPhone maker
charges for in-app purchases so Facebook could pass on all of the events
revenue to business owners, but that Apple declined._

